# Cps gave me a 1dx and falling in love



## KKCFamilyman (May 18, 2014)

Just an awesome camera. Iso is a stop better. Being able to control iso, shutter and aperture values so it does not drop below them is awesome. The burst af is just amazing, caught more expressions that i feel I would normally miss since its so fast. 

Do not like on/off switch, drive and a few buttons are different from 5d3 so just need to get used to it.
Meter is on right in VF and used to bottom.

But it hustles and feels like I have no excuse at this point with this beast. Also the colors seem a little nicer or its in my head.

Tomorrow I am going to use the 5d3 and compare raw files and hopefully I should now. Just so tempting.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 18, 2014)

You might as well change your signature to 1DX & 5D III 

I just sold my 16-35 II + 50L, I have almost $3000 cash in hand - more *L* or 1DX : :


----------



## KKCFamilyman (May 18, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> You might as well change your signature to 1DX & 5D III
> 
> I just sold my 16-35 II + 50L, I have almost $3000 cash in hand - more *L* or 1DX : :


Seriously considering it. Well see when I switch back tommorrow if I feel 
I missed anything from the 1d.


----------



## Menace (May 18, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> I just sold my 16-35 II + 50L, I have almost $3000 cash in hand - more *L* or 1DX : :



Nice problem to have.

I love my 1Dx and 5DIII combo esp using both simultaneously ;D


----------



## Eldar (May 18, 2014)

Menace said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I just sold my 16-35 II + 50L, I have almost $3000 cash in hand - more *L* or 1DX : :
> ...


+1
This is not a problem Dylan, it´s a Decision


----------



## Dylan777 (May 18, 2014)

@ Menace and Eldar - this is just a "want" thing, hope it stays that way


----------



## bdunbar79 (May 18, 2014)

1Dx RAW files are better. Don't know why. I had a 1Dx and a 5D3 and sold the 5D3 and got another 1Dx. You'll love it.


----------



## instaimage (May 18, 2014)

bdunbar79 said:


> 1Dx RAW files are better. Don't know why. I had a 1Dx and a 5D3 and sold the 5D3 and got another 1Dx. You'll love it.



Ditto! I have a 1DX infatuation... is there a support group for that yet?


----------



## KKCFamilyman (May 18, 2014)

Gotta look at the images but the af, shutter lag and burst was just a joy and it was like the first time I did a burst of shots in my first dslr. Will let you know how the final images came out.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (May 18, 2014)

You have been smitten - there is no cure - just buy a 1DX and worry about the consequences later!


----------



## bdunbar79 (May 19, 2014)

instaimage said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > 1Dx RAW files are better. Don't know why. I had a 1Dx and a 5D3 and sold the 5D3 and got another 1Dx. You'll love it.
> ...



I don't think so. Anyone I know who has shot with the 1Dx has the same problem and is no longer available to help others.


----------



## mackguyver (May 19, 2014)

Menace said:


> I love my 1Dx and 5DIII combo esp using both simultaneously ;D


+1, I've tried several body/body combos like the 5DII and 7D, but none of them come close to my 1D X/5DIII pair. They are a perfect match 8)


----------



## Dylan777 (May 20, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > I love my 1Dx and 5DIII combo esp using both simultaneously ;D
> ...



It's a "fantasy" for many of us(including myself) to own this combo or just a 1D X. Maybe one day gents...


----------



## BL (May 20, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> +1, I've tried several body/body combos like the 5DII and 7D, but none of them come close to my 1D X/5DIII pair. They are a perfect match 8)



wouldn't a 1Dx/1Dx be the _perfect_ match?


----------



## mackguyver (May 20, 2014)

BL said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > +1, I've tried several body/body combos like the 5DII and 7D, but none of them come close to my 1D X/5DIII pair. They are a perfect match 8)
> ...


I like being able to "remove" the grip from my 1D X every now and then, so the 5DIII works better at that , and I LOVE the silent shutter. In all other ways, the 1D X wins hands down.


----------



## Menace (May 20, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> BL said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...



+1

Fantastic to have both at the same time


----------



## KKCFamilyman (May 20, 2014)

[/url]

Just love the af locks on. Exposure seems more accurate. The raws definitely have more latitude. If you pull the shadows too much in the 5d, the banding is apparent and the 1d files gives you more. What was nice was not the burst but how accurate it was. Caught so many more moments of the active kids.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (May 20, 2014)




----------



## mackguyver (May 20, 2014)

Nice shots and did you also notice that the auto white balance actually works? Canon's gotten better over the years, but the 1D X finally gets it all the way right. I have a feeling that your credit card is getting ready to put on some weight


----------



## Dylan777 (May 22, 2014)

KKCFamilyman said:


> [/url]
> 
> Just love the af locks on. Exposure seems more accurate. The raws definitely have more latitude. If you pull the shadows too much in the 5d, the banding is apparent and the 1d files gives you more. What was nice was not the burst but how accurate it was. Caught so many more moments of the active kids.



So, what is the verdict KKCFamilyman?


----------



## Menace (May 22, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> KKCFamilyman said:
> 
> 
> > [/url]
> ...



He has been smitten - there is no cure. He simply has to get one for himself!


----------



## KKCFamilyman (May 23, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> KKCFamilyman said:
> 
> 
> > [/url]
> ...



Really want it but have decisions like get it or

16-35f4
Sigma 50mm 1.4
More backdrops
The new 1-400 when it drops

So really really tempted.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (May 23, 2014)

Menace said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > KKCFamilyman said:
> ...


Heavily so want it.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (May 23, 2014)

This Blue Jay was the main reason I said could the 5d track that? I know its not any award winning photo but it is good to me especially in a burst you don't know you have it like that till playback.


----------



## bdunbar79 (May 24, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Nice shots and did you also notice that the auto white balance actually works? Canon's gotten better over the years, but the 1D X finally gets it all the way right. I have a feeling that your credit card is getting ready to put on some weight



The AWB may be better than the 5D3, but it's still pretty bad and misses more than it gets it right. I always have to adjust WB in post if I don't set it manually. That's my only complaint but it's easy to fix.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 25, 2014)

I wish the next 1d body will have an option to order with no built in grip
It's the single deal breaker for me I don't want a house brick these days but I want the performance


----------



## KKCFamilyman (May 25, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> I wish the next 1d body will have an option to order with no built in grip
> It's the single deal breaker for me I don't want a house brick these days but I want the performance



Thats part of my hesitation. Would pay more to have the feature/sensor in a 5d body with the grip option.


----------



## expatinasia (May 25, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> I wish the next 1d body will have an option to order with no built in grip
> It's the single deal breaker for me I don't want a house brick these days but I want the performance



Must say that I would never want the 1D X without its built in grip. It makes the whole camera more solid, balances it all out, helps when changing axis, feels good in the hand and means you have one less thing to worry about when packing for an important job - because what can come off, can also be forgotten.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 26, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > I wish the next 1d body will have an option to order with no built in grip
> ...



+1 with expatinasia. I tried the 1D X + 70-200 f2.8 IS II at local today, the balance is much-much better over 5D III.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 26, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > I wish the next 1d body will have an option to order with no built in grip
> ...



yeah i just dont want the grip or the bulk, prefer the 5D form sans grip but thats just me and probably a bunch of other people too


----------



## Menace (May 26, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > wickidwombat said:
> ...



Plenty of people in both camps however, I do prefer the ergonomics of 1Dx + 70-200 even in my relatively small hands.


----------



## wsmith96 (May 26, 2014)

KKCFamilyman said:


> [/url]
> 
> Just love the af locks on. Exposure seems more accurate. The raws definitely have more latitude. If you pull the shadows too much in the 5d, the banding is apparent and the 1d files gives you more. What was nice was not the burst but how accurate it was. Caught so many more moments of the active kids.



So when will u place the order???


----------



## BL (May 26, 2014)

This is my first 1D body and I have to say despite the weight, it is way more comfortable to shoot with not only with large aperture zooms but with short lenses like the 85 1.2 or 35 1.4

the 40mm pancake is the only lens I prefer on my 5D. And if size/space is a tight restriction, I ditch both for the M.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (May 26, 2014)

*Re: Cps gave me a 1dx and falling in lovet*



wsmith96 said:


> KKCFamilyman said:
> 
> 
> > [/url]
> ...



Probably this week. Going on vacation and not sure if I should pull the trigger or wait till I get back. I really want it but was thinking of getting a few more lenses to my arsenel like the new 16-35, 17mm tse, 8-15 fisheye, 50mm 1.4 sigma.


----------



## Menace (May 27, 2014)

*Re: Cps gave me a 1dx and falling in lovet*



KKCFamilyman said:


> wsmith96 said:
> 
> 
> > KKCFamilyman said:
> ...



Hmmm - tough call.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (May 27, 2014)

*Re: Cps gave me a 1dx and falling in lovet*



Menace said:


> KKCFamilyman said:
> 
> 
> > wsmith96 said:
> ...



Yeah the 1dx is awesome but if I move on the lenses I will be pretty set fo awhile and probably wait till a 1d whatever or 5d4 comes out. But like I said the 1d just has so many features that complement my 5d.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Jun 18, 2014)

Finally pulled the trigger. Could not be happier. Ended up paying $5449 for a new USA model. Now I can work on some more L glass. Thanks so much for everyone's comments.


----------



## Menace (Jun 18, 2014)

KKCFamilyman said:


> Finally pulled the trigger. Could not be happier. Ended up paying $5449 for a new USA model. Now I can work on some more L glass. Thanks so much for everyone's comments.



Well done - enjoy. I know you are going to love it!


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 18, 2014)

KKCFamilyman said:


> Finally pulled the trigger. Could not be happier. Ended up paying $5449 for a new USA model. Now I can work on some more L glass. Thanks so much for everyone's comments.


Congrats, and wow, that's an amazing price! 

Also, for those following this post, let this serve as a warning...if you even touch the 1D X, it will make you buy one...first Dylan, now KKCFamilyman... ;D


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 18, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> KKCFamilyman said:
> 
> 
> > Finally pulled the trigger. Could not be happier. Ended up paying $5449 for a new USA model. Now I can work on some more L glass. Thanks so much for everyone's comments.
> ...



CONGRATS KKCFamilyman 

+1 with mackguyver "if you even touch the 1D X, it will make you buy one"


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 18, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> KKCFamilyman said:
> 
> 
> > Finally pulled the trigger. Could not be happier. Ended up paying $5449 for a new USA model. Now I can work on some more L glass. Thanks so much for everyone's comments.
> ...



Don't forget me! I have a thread similar to this and sold both my 5D2 and 5D3 over the weekend to pay for one. Picked it up Monday!

The camera is bloody dangerous.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Jun 18, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > KKCFamilyman said:
> ...



Thanks Dylan. I should have given up a long time ago. Just kept trying to resist but when I went to bring the 1dx back they took off more money so just had to leave with it. I feel it will compliment my 5d well. The only ? I have is when i put the battery in and turn the lock it is pretty hard to turn. Is that normal?


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi Dylan, Mackguyver. 
Do you think if I can get the misses to hold one she would understand why I want one? I mean if holding one is so risky for a photographer, surely some of that must affect our spouses? Mustn't it? 

Cheers Graham



Dylan777 said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > KKCFamilyman said:
> ...


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 18, 2014)

KKCFamilyman said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...



On my copy, it's tiny-tiny bit tighter than CF lock.


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 18, 2014)

R1-7D - sorry, I must have missed your post, but congrats to you as well, even if the decision may have been made for you when you touched it.

KKCFamilyman, my battery door lock is quite tight as well, much more than I expected. I'm sure it will loosen with time.

Graham, that's a possibility. It's a very serious camera and when you hold it, it has the feel of a finely crafted watch, and the thing that blows everyone away is the 12FPS shutter. It could seal the deal. Just make sure not to touch it yourself or you marriage could be in trouble if she's not impressed .


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 18, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> R1-7D - sorry, I must have missed your post, but congrats to you as well, even if the decision may have been made for you when you touched it.
> 
> KKCFamilyman, my battery door lock is quite tight as well, much more than I expected. I'm sure it will loosen with time.
> 
> Graham, that's a possibility. It's a very serious camera and when you hold it, it has the feel of a finely crafted watch, and the thing that blows everyone away is the 12FPS shutter. It could seal the deal. Just make sure not to touch it yourself or you marriage could be in trouble if she's not impressed .



High ISO shooting and metering system are AWESOME. It feels good when you know your photos will look fine at 12000ISO indoor. Photo below taken at 20,000ISO, indoor with all window blinds closed. It might not be an ideal light condition for shooting, but still, photo came out quite good. Add little noise reduction to it, I think photo will be ok. 

Also, the X provides better grip with bigger lenses - 70-200 f2.8, 85L, 400mm f2.8 IS II etc....try it No wait...try it when you ready ;D


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 18, 2014)

KKCFamilyman said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...



My battery door lock is also very tight. I think it will loosen over time. Either way, it doesn't bother too much. Once the battery is in their I know it's sealed and no water is getting in. It's such a well made camera. In fact, it's a tank.


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 18, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > R1-7D - sorry, I must have missed your post, but congrats to you as well, even if the decision may have been made for you when you touched it.
> ...



I agree, the new metering and high ISO capabilities are incredible. There is definitely a noticeable improvement from the 5D3, which in itself was a huge improvement from the 5D2. I am very impressed. 

I didn't think I would notice the improvement in AF from the 5D3 that much, but with it locking on to color and faces and then tracking them, there definitely is a difference there as well. 

Overall I'm incredibly impressed. Can't really fault anything on the camera.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Jun 19, 2014)

I agree. The wb accuracy, metering, color rendition are noticeably better than my 5d. Just have to get used to the weight but thats why I think the 5d and 1d make a great pair. The af accuracy is much better to me. Only thing is wish the power switch was like the 5d and the live view/video switch was there but thats not a deal breaker.


----------

